# Baron Davis Moves Into Starting Role



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Point guard Baron Davis will make his first start for the Cavaliers tonight against the visiting Miami Heat, coach Byron Scott announced after the team's morning shootaround at Cleveland Clinic Courts.
> 
> Scott said the move had nothing to do with tonight's opponent, although the Cavs have not beat LeBron James and the Heat in three games so far this season.
> 
> ...


http://www.cleveland.com/cavs/index.ssf/2011/03/baron_davis_to_start_for_cavs.html


----------



## richhobo89 (Nov 29, 2010)

Baron Davis and the trade that put him in Cleveland was a win for all parties.

Davis is a experienced veteran, who as you can see contributed to the blossoming of Blake Griffin. Baron can do the exact same here in Cleveland and maybe even get a couple of wins for the Cavs.

Mo and Moon were great acquisitions for the Clippers franchise and are definitely moving in a good direction.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good move, eh?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Wait so he wasn't starting


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Not until tonight.


----------

